# Western Reformed Seminary in Tacoma Washington



## alwaysreforming (Mar 14, 2004)

Anybody ever heard of this seminary? They seem to have a good emphasis on the Biblical languages, have low tuition cost, and have a distance/external degree program. 

Looks good to me; I was just wondering if anyone had any personal experience with them, or has done any research...:question:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 14, 2004)

They belong to the Bible Presbyterian Church. They claim to hold to the Westminster Standards but also claim Premillenianism. 

Here's there website:
http://www.wrs.edu/


----------

